# Stranger Things: Fantastisch! Start der 4. Staffel ab 27. Mai 2022



## PCGH-Redaktion (14. April 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Stranger Things: Fantastisch! Start der 4. Staffel ab 27. Mai 2022* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

Hier geht es zum Artikel


----------



## sethdiabolos (14. April 2022)

An die erste Staffel kann ich mich noch gut erinnern, an Staffel 2 nicht mehr so, an Staffel 3 gar nicht mehr und ich bin mir nicht sicher ob es eine vierte Staffel braucht.


----------



## Freakless08 (14. April 2022)

Die erste Staffel war gut, aber die nachfolgende Staffel 2 und Staffel 3 waren meiner Meinung nach einfach vom Ablauf und Aufbau zu ähnlich zu Staffel 1 und teilweiße habe ich mich gefühlt, als würde ich nur eine Neuverfilmung von Staffel 1 anschauen.
Schade.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (14. April 2022)

Ich fand Staffel 1 und 2 gut. Die 3. schon deutlich schwächer und ich denke man hätte da schon aufhören sollen. Von der 4. Staffel erwarte ich nicht mehr viel.


----------



## derneuemann (14. April 2022)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Ich fand Staffel 1 und 2 gut. Die 3. schon deutlich schwächer und ich denke man hätte da schon aufhören sollen. Von der 4. Staffel erwarte ich nicht mehr viel.


Staffel 1 war wirklich grandios, 2 und 3 bauten natürlich wie immer ab, aber ehrlich gesagt waren auch diese für mich noch deutlich besser, als vieles andere. Daher freue ihc mich auf die 4. und werde die gerne sehen.
Aber zuerst ziehe ich mir nochmal 1 bis 3 rein um rein zu kommen und ein zwei Dinge aus 2. und 3. wieder parat zu haben, die mir entfallen zu sein scheinen.


----------



## Marlock (14. April 2022)

Trailer Spoilert viel zu sehr...warum jetzt die Reden können ist auch verwunderlich


----------



## Blackvoodoo (14. April 2022)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Staffel 1 war wirklich grandios, 2 und 3 bauten natürlich wie immer ab, aber ehrlich gesagt waren auch diese für mich noch deutlich besser, als vieles andere. Daher freue ihc mich auf die 4. und werde die gerne sehen.
> Aber zuerst ziehe ich mir nochmal 1 bis 3 rein um rein zu kommen und ein zwei Dinge aus 2. und 3. wieder parat zu haben, die mir entfallen zu sein scheinen.


Mir ging der ganze Liebeskram in Staffel 3 auf die Eier.
Fand das so unpassend in der Serie und ich befürchte das wird noch schlimmer.

Genauso wie Big Bang Theory nur gut war so lange nicht alle ne Freundin hatten. 
Die hätten es so Nerdig lassen sollen.


----------



## Rollora (14. April 2022)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Ich fand Staffel 1 und 2 gut. Die 3. schon deutlich schwächer und ich denke man hätte da schon aufhören sollen. Von der 4. Staffel erwarte ich nicht mehr viel.


Vor allem das Writing und die Ausrichtung wurden schwächer.
Staffel 1 war mythisch und hatte Horror. War ernst und ich fand sowohl die Schauspieler als auch das Setting gut. Kinder die einen nicht nerven aber dennoch diese Stephen-King artige Welt des Bösen, die sich um die Kinder herum auftut.
Staffel 3 kam mir mit den völlig überzeichneten Charakteren (wars der Bürgermeister?) schon fast als Parodie vor und ich war ziemlich enttäuscht.


----------

